# Nuts And Bolts



## Chookers (21/11/10)

Good nuts and bolts take time to make. These are very easy to eat. Go great with a nice cold beer.

I do half recipe because its easier to handle. If you like the nutrigrain more you can change the ratio, 2 cups nuts to 6 cups nutrigrain.

Ingredients
4 cups Salted Mixed Nuts (or your own selection, I usually put Brazil, Hazel and Almonds)
4 cups of Nutrigrain

Sauce:
250g butter
2 Tbls Oil
2 tsp Worcestershire sauce
2 tsp Soy sauce
1 tsp garlic salt
1 tsp onion powder (this is the secret ingredient)
1 tsp curry powder
1 tsp paprika
1/8 to 1/4 tsp Cayenne pepper (this stuff is very hot)

Method:
First off turn your oven on to 125 C. Then in a pan melt butter and oil on low heat, add all the sauce ingredients. Put the nuts and nutrigrain in a large baking tray, pour melted sauce over nuts and nutrigrains, give it a very good mix. Put this lot in the oven (which should be at 125C by now) set timer for 15mins. Take out at 15 min intervals and give a good mix.. do this for 1 hour. Then allow to cool. at this point you would have tasted it because it smells so good, nows a good time to further season with salt and more onion powder until your satisfied. Enjoy with a ice cold beer.. but remember there is a whole block of butter in there.


----------



## Chookers (22/11/10)

:lol: Hey people, if you do make my Nuts and Bolts please let me know what you think, or if you have any ideas to improve them.

Cheers


----------



## olde (22/11/10)

This is a very different recipe to my Mums, lots of extra ingredients whilst remaining true to the base. Looks first rate and I'll be giving them a crack this year for Chrissie, will let ya know. 10 preliminary points just coz the recipe looks so damned good!


----------



## Chookers (22/11/10)

oldy said:


> This is a very different recipe to my Mums, lots of extra ingredients whilst remaining true to the base. Looks first rate and I'll be giving them a crack this year for Chrissie, will let ya know. 10 preliminary points just coz the recipe looks so damned good!




Hey thanks oldy. I hope you like them.
They smell pretty good when they get cooking.. taste kinda like burger Rings only a bit sweeter.

I also have a dip recipe. Grilled Eggplant Parmesan and Cashew dip, its pretty good too (if you like dips). If anyone is interested I'll put it up.


----------



## O'Henry (22/11/10)

Chookers said:


> Hey thanks oldy. I hope you like them.
> They smell pretty good when they get cooking.. taste kinda like burger Rings only a bit sweeter.
> 
> I also have a dip recipe. Grilled Eggplant Parmesan and Cashew dip, its pretty good too (if you like dips). If anyone is interested I'll put it up.



Yes please.


----------



## Mercs Own (22/11/10)

I will give it a go but I will go all nuts and no bolts and I may not do the butter well certainly not 250g - what were you thinking!!! Love the spice and heat charcter but!


----------



## Chookers (22/11/10)

[quote name='O'Henry' post='709034' date='Nov 22 2010, 09:28 PM']Yes please.[/quote]


I have also posted it in Brew Food under the name Tasty Dips

Grilled Eggplant Dip

1 Eggplant Sliced ( I sliced mine length ways in to six pieces 1-1.5cm thick)
45 gram Cashew Nuts ( I use the salted roasted kind, but you can use raw)
1/4 Cup of chopped Sundried tomatoes, (make sure you get some of the tomato oil)
1/4 -1/2 cup of grated parmesan cheese (pecorino can be substituted)
pinch each of dried oregano and basil

*Eggplant Marinade*:

1/4 Cup Extra Virgin Olive Oil
1/4 Cup Balsamic Vinegar
3 Cloves Garlic Chopped
2 tsp Salt
a good grind of Black Pepper 

Combine marinade ingredients, and brush eggplant slices put under the grill 4mins, on each side, brush with marinade. Keep your eyes on them so they dont burn. When they're nice and cooked, throw everything into a food processor. The sundried tomato oil is important as it imparts a flavour that just hits the spot. Process to desired consistency ( I like mine a bit chunky). Then scrape out into a bowl and play the tasting game, you may need to add more salt/pepper or cheese. Stir in any additional seasoning out of the processor. if its too wet and sloppy for your liking, you can add more nuts, and a bit more cheese, if its still too wet breadcrumbs work well.

let me know what you think.


----------



## Chookers (22/11/10)

Mercs Own said:


> I will give it a go but I will go all nuts and no bolts and I may not do the butter well certainly not 250g - what were you thinking!!! Love the spice and heat charcter but!




the ratios of the oils and liquids can be switched around, as long as you got enough liquid so that everything can get a coating, because this is what helps the flavours get baked into the nuts and bolts.

(I dont make them anymore, because butter is yummy  , and there's not enough people around here to share them with)

I know 250g of butter is alot, but if you only make this at Christmas, and put it out in bowls for nibbles, then you not really getting that much butter, per person. I put them in clear cellophane bags and include them in Christmas hampers I make up for Friends and Family.


----------



## brettprevans (23/11/10)

for comparison http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...2577&hl=nut bolts&st=20


----------



## Chookers (27/11/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> for comparison http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...2577&hl=nut bolts&st=20




This link goes to a Beef Jerky topic.. is that where its supposed to go?


----------



## brettprevans (27/11/10)

Hmm first time is hasn't worked copying links

Go to page 2, post 26


----------



## milob40 (5/12/10)

nice! been looking for a decent recipe for this. bloody delicous :beerbang:


----------



## Chookers (5/12/10)

Im glad you like.

have you cooked them already??

They smell so good when they're cookin


----------



## milob40 (5/12/10)

Chookers said:


> Im glad you like.
> 
> have you cooked them already??
> 
> They smell so good when they're cookin


only problem is they make you more thirsty


----------



## Chookers (5/12/10)

milob40 said:


> only problem is they make you more thirsty




good excuse to crack open another ice cold one B)


----------



## Chookers (27/12/10)

I made these for Christmas day, but made an adjustment I used about 100g of butter and 1/3 to 1/2 Cup lite olive oil.. seemed to be enough and still had some buttery flavour.. Im sure I could go with less butter again and make it up with olive oil if necessary.. I'd say these are even better with the reduced butter amount.. but as it has already been said they make you very thirsty.

I made a batch with all olive oil, they were ok but very dry and seemed to have less flavour.. I think you should keep some butter in the recipe, even if its 1 TBL just flavour wise. I do not think it is necessary to have a full 250mls of oils/butter, maybe 2/3 of a cup would be enough.. the most important part seems to be the regular mixing during cooking so all pieces get good coverage of flavours.

This recipe was taken off the Nutri-grain web site, but I have added a few things and changed some of the cooking method where I have seen improvement.


----------



## brettprevans (6/4/12)

I used less butter, subbed in some olive oil and had.to double spices to get some decent flavour. Not sure why though if ur recipe is spot on.

Nutragrain soaked up most of the flavours I think.

I recon I might just use nuts for first 15min then add nutragrain.

Nice flavours though


----------



## Chookers (22/12/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> I used less butter, subbed in some olive oil and had.to double spices to get some decent flavour. Not sure why though if ur recipe is spot on.
> 
> Nutragrain soaked up most of the flavours I think.
> 
> ...




Im going to make some this Xmas, and probably change a few more things.. if its good I'll put up what I changed if not I wont mention it. B)


----------



## RdeVjun (22/12/12)

Was handed a jar of these yesterday as a thankyou from a lass at work, I'd never heard of them before and TBH I was not overly hopeful as a sugary breakfast cereal seemed too darned left field in a savory dish, but once we tried them we were hooked!
Another discovery of late was chilli popcorn, using fairly common chilli paste and a bit of salt. Yummo!!


----------



## glennst (27/12/12)

My Mum's been making Nuts & Bolts for years now, great stuff!
She uses French Onion Soup packets instead of the onion powder though.


----------



## Chookers (27/3/13)

I know this is a bit late but I did make the changes based on other comments and omitted the butter entirely.. instead I used:

2Tablespoons of Soy Sauce
2Tablespoons Worcestershire Sauce
1/2 Cup Olive Oil (I dont think it was Extra virgin)
2tsp curry powder
2tsp onion powder
2tsp garlic powder
2tsp paprika
1-2tsp Salt
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper (damn this stuff is hot)
3 Cups Nutrigrain
2 Cups Mixed Nuts

Because there was less liquid they cooked quicker, and they did burn a bit.. I think they were okay for the first 30 mins, stiring every 15mins.. so mayby check them more often after the first 30mins or turn the oven down.

I increased the liquids and the spices so they would spread further.

Also as a general rule and as with the original recipe, I found that the flavours seem to develope more over the next few days. So I would advise anyone making them to hold off adding extra salt or onion powder until a few days after making them.

These no butter ones were good (apart from being a bit burned)


----------



## Chookers (27/3/13)

glennst said:


> My Mum's been making Nuts & Bolts for years now, great stuff!
> She uses French Onion Soup packets instead of the onion powder though.


That was my first encounter with Nuts and Bolts.. but I wasnt impressed.. the ones I had were just mixed with oil and French Onion Soup and were'nt cooked at all. They were soggy and greasy (as you can imagine) But I was sure there was a better recipe, so I went on the Nutrigrain web site and found my base and develope my recipe and method through trial and error.. and as you can see its an evolving thing :lol:.


----------



## Burchman82 (1/4/13)

Ill have to try this recipe. We used to have these at xmas time when i was a kid. Mum chucks bloody curry powder in her recipe. I didnt rate it when i was a little bloke because of that. This one sounds tasty though.


----------



## bradsbrew (1/4/13)

Have never cooked them before.


----------



## Chookers (8/12/13)

They are great cooked.. but easy to burn if you don't use the full fat recipe.. and then they suck..

Well its that time of year again. Time to get my nuts n bolts made with enough time to age for a few days before Xmas.. but I know if I try there will just be Hazel nut skins and salt crystals left come Christmas Day.

Still haven't got anything beer related setup.. there just doesn't seem to be enough time in the day to do anything.


----------



## Chookers (24/12/13)

I did this just now.

6 cups nutrigrain, to 3 cups nuts (1 cup hazels, 1 cup almonds and 1 cup Brazils)

65g Butter and 1/3 cup lite olive oil
1TBL of Worcestershire Sauce and 1TBL Soy Sauce
and the same spices as above.

Cooked for 30mins in 160 fan force oven.. needs stirring every 5-10mins and make sure it doesn't burn.. mine almost burned but I saved them just in time.. 160 really is too hot for them they need the 1 hour at 125 stirring every 15 mins and will be excellent every time.. mine will be ready for tomorrow.. yay! once a year treats.. This is my final version of these, I will not be altering them anymore.


----------

